
Why the US has lost to Russia in these top coding trials for almost a decade - ausjke
https://www.zdnet.com/article/why-us-has-lost-to-russia-in-these-top-coding-trials-for-almost-a-decade/
======
sarcasmatwork
state sponsored vs not?

